
Sans Forgetica – A font designed to help you remember study notes - ggcdn
http://www.sansforgetica.rmit
======
jschulenklopper
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18129075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18129075)
for last week's discussion. Great name for a typeface though.

